# Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2004)

Das Anglerboard wächst immer schneller, daher gibt es auch immer mehr Arbeit.
Deswegen kann es (auch immer wieder mal) passieren dass mal was nicht so schnell klappt, wie es eigentlich sollte. 
Davon betroffen war auch der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb. 
Dafür auch meine persönliche Entschuldigung, weil es nicht so schnell geklappt hat.
Aber es ist natürlich auch nicht so einfach, aus den vielen Bildern (die fast alle einen Preis verdient hätten), einen Gewinner auszulosen.

Aber jetzt ist es soweit, dass wir wieder auf dem laufenden sind. Hier nun die Gewinner von April, Mai und Juni:

April: Urlauber mit einem schönen Bild von der Landung eines Kapitalen 
Mai: RaLoeck mit einem klasse Bild von Möven in Flokenes
Juni: Rave Master mit einem Bild, das wieder mal zeigt, wie ich gerade Jugendlichen über einen Fang freuen können.

Die Gewinner bitte mit vollständigem Namen und Adresse melden bei:
Marketing@Anglerboard.de

Und für alle andern:
Ab sofort könnt Ihr wieder Fotos für den Juli einstellen. Zu gewinnen gibts diesmal ein Set von RP – Kunstköderbau (Roy Polinski) zum Bau von ca. 30 14 cm langen, zweiteiligen Wobblern. Da ist alles dabei ausser der Farbe, um fängige Wobbler selber herzustellen.

Und natürlich kann jeder der mitmacht noch den Hauptgewinn, die Reise nach Schweden gewinnen, die unser Partner Angelreisen Vögler gesponsert hat.

Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützung des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
*Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma
Kunstköderbau Polinski*

Viele Angler benutzen auch einen Fotoapparat, sowohl um die Eindrücke am Wasser fest zu halten, wie auch den erhofften grossen Fisch als Erinnerung auf Zelluloid zu bannen oder im Falle digitaler Fotografie als Pixel zu speichern. 

Und das dabei immer wieder tolle Fotos raus kommen, sehe ich an vielen der im Anglerboard veröffentlichten Bilder. Da liegt doch nix näher, als einen Fotowettbewerb ins Leben zu rufen, um den Boardies und Besuchern die schönsten Bilder gesammelt vorzustellen. Einmal im Anglerboard, aber natürlich auch im Magazin.

Da das Angeljahr gerade erst anfängt, ist das natürlich ein guter Zeitpunkt: So können wir das Ganze von März 2004 bis März 2005 laufen lassen. 

Um nicht endlos viele „kapitale Fischbilder“ zu erhalten, geben wir auch ein Thema vor:

„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

Bewertet wird also nicht die Grösse eines Fisches, sondern die Stimmung, die das Foto hat. Das können natürlich auch Bilder mit Fischen sein, genauso Einrücke vom Fischwasser, Fotos von Kollegen auf dem Angelkutter, ein gemeinsames Fische kochen oder Räuchern mit Angelfreunden, eine gemeinsame Bootstour, ein Karpfencamp nach durchangelter Nacht und so weiter.....

Und es geht auch nicht darum, das perfekte Foto abzuliefern. Weder was die „Bildkomposition“, die Schärfe, die Beleuchtung etc., noch ob das Foto „hochglanzveröffentlichungstauglich“ ist.

Bitte beachten: Jedes Member darf nur insgesamt 3 Bilder fürs ganze Jahr einschicken!!

Also nicht gleich alle tollen Fotos im ersten Monat reinstellen, sonst könnt Ihr vielleicht das am Ende des Jahres geschossene „Topfoto“ gar nicht mehr in die Wertung bringen. Ebenfalls bitte beachten: Mit der Teilname am Wettbewerb wird die Veröffentlichung der Bilder durch Anglerboard.de im Internet und/oder gedruckt durch den Einsender erlaubt

Es wird jeweils einen Monatssieger geben, für den jeweils ein Preis abfallen wird. Dafür wird es eine Jury geben, die aus 5 Moderatoren bestehen wird. Jeweils zum Ende jeden Monats wird dann der Gewinner ausgemacht und vorgestellt.

Und es wird einen Jahressieger geben. Mit einem grandiosen Hauptpreis. Eine noch zu benennende Jury wird aus allen Fotos die 10 besten aussuchen, diese stellen wir dann im Anglerboard zur Abstimmung.

Der Hauptpreis für den Jahressieger: 
1 Woche Ferienhaus in Schweden, inklusive Fährüberfahrt, gestiftet von der Firma Vögler.
Hier der Link zum angucken des Hauses: http://www.angelreisen.de/seiten/camp.php?id=5

Folgende unserer Partner stellen Preise für die Verlosung zur Verfügung:

Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma 
Kunstköderbau Polinski

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen. 
Nun viel Spass beim Bilder aussuchen und reinstellen, und natürlich viel Glück beim Gewinnen.


----------



## Stefan6 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Ein Juli-Abend an der Alster


----------



## Donsteffi (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

"Die Vorfreude ist Riesig, man riecht das Meer und den Fisch"


----------



## Palometta (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Ich hab da auch noch was 
Morgenstimmung am Skarnesund ( Bei der Boardietour im April 2004 )


----------



## gismowolf (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Die Mitternachtssonne zwängt sich zwischen Schlechtwetterfront und Meer und kündigt um 00.17 einen wunderschönen neuen Tag an!Am Ausgang des Glomfjords nahe Bodø am 27.07.2004.


----------



## b&z_hunter (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Tach !
Es steht nicht nur der Fisch im Vordergrund.
Das drummherrumm ist auch viel wert.


----------



## Zanderkisser (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Na da hab ich auch eins...

Sonnenaufgang beim Karpfenangeln...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Auf dem Rückweg von der Küste.....
Diese Möwe hat Geschmack bewiesen (und Gesundheitsbewusstsein)


----------



## The_Duke (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Abendstimmung am Hochrhein....


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Gewitterfront, aufgenommen in Hahnbach/Bayern  - 18. Juli 2004, 20.58 Uhr


----------



## CyTrobIc (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*






Sonnenuntergang am Lelang in Schweden


----------



## Sockeye (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*





Sonnenaufgang beim Lachsfischen auf dem Kenai River, Alaska


----------



## Joka (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Nach einer langen Nacht ging die Sonne auf,aber was anderes wollte nicht untergehen


----------



## levalex (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Der "River Tay" bei Perth in Schottland. Einfach traumhaft....


----------



## Piet (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Dies ist eins der Fotos, die ich während meiner Rundreise durch Norwegen von März bis Juli gemacht habe.... Es war tief in der Nacht, totale Stille auf der Insel Vannoy auf Höhe von Tromsö, der beste Freund mit im Boot, hinter uns eine Hand voll Schweinswale und ein paar Minuten später ein kräftiger Biss eines Steinbeißers an der gezeigten Rute... für mich ein perfekter Moment...


----------



## Urlauber (3. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Hallo @ all,

ich wollte mich mal zu Wort melden und euch ein wenig motivieren auch in den nächsten Monaten kräftig beim Fotowettbewerb teilzunehmen.

Ich selbst habe im April das Bild des Monats beigesteuert und heute (O.K.,es hat etwas gedauert.... #c  )meinen Gewinn zugeschickt bekommen.Ein tolles Pilker-Set der Firma Hakuma mit insgesamt 34 Pilkern in allen Größen,Farben und Formen. #6 Ein wirklich toller Preis für den ich mich auf diesem Wege ganz recht herzlich bei den Betreibern des Anglerboards und natürlich bei der firma Hakuma bedanken möchte!!! :l 

Weiter so!! #6 

Gruß,Urlauber


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juli*

Erst mal herzlichen Dank für Deinen Dank)
Auch wenns ab und zu länger dauert: Es geht alles seinen Gang.
So auch diesen Monat, wo der Gewinner Sockeye heisst.
Ein grandioses Bild mit ebenso grandioser Sonne.
@ Sockeye: Biite bei mir mit Adresse melden, damit Dir der Gewinn zugeschickt werden kann.

Ich habe diesmal bewusst etwas länger gewartet, denn so kann ich zukünftig die Siegerbilder auch immer ins aktuelle Magazin mit einbinden. 
Zukünftig wird also imme bis Mitte des Monats getippt.
Hiermit geschlossen, für August/September mache ich wieder nen neuen Thread auf.


----------

